# Holy cow......Britmax Grimeout



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay, so used many products on the patio doors and UPVC window frames and some good, some not so good. After trying BH Surfex with really good results, I tried the Grimeout. Holy ***** this stuff is bloody amazing. Took off all the crud, as did the surefex, but the finish it left was so shiny it was amazing. This is now the no.1 household product for me...


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I like Grimeout (and quite a few other Britemax products) but never thought to use them for household stuff.

Thanks for the idea. :thumb:

Andy.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm going to give this a go on the windows and doors. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I got Grimeout to make up an order because I wanted their interior dressing, the dressing turned out to be meh! but the Grimeout is fantastic on just about everything, plus it smells good too (cherries!). I use it mainly on tyre walls and plastic trim prior to dressing, never thought about using it on upvc though.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

One of the best products I've been fortunate to test! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wish i knew this before i did my conservatory !!, who on here sells this ?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/britemax


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

182_Blue said:


> Wish i knew this before i did my conservatory !!, who on here sells this ?


http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/britemax-grime-out-powerful-cleaner-degreaser-us-gallon.php

Go for the gallon you won't regret it. :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

shop around many far better, although not from suppliers on here


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> shop around many far better, although not from suppliers on here


Better products or better prices? Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I used this stuff on a previous motor's engine bay, and it came up a treat.

Recently bought another car, which had REALLY crabby baked on oxidation on the exhausts. A quick spray, a bit of patience, and they came back to life again. 

:thumb:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

E bay £8.95


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

phillipnoke said:


> E bay £8.95


really? Any link? Including postage? For a 709ml bottle?

Not that cheap when you can get the US gallon for £25 delivered


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Best apc going by miles tbf 

Been saying it for years


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Finished the lower windows around the house today. I had two neighbours ask what I was using. I was using some specialist stuff from homebase that is specific for the UPVC windows and it did a reasonable job on the frames, but the coving above the windows was very yellowed. The specialist stuff did sod all on this. The Britmax completely cleared it.

The most impressive results were on the utility cabinet on the front of the house. This was nearly black. The Britmax even when just sprayed on started to clear it but with an old MF cloth it took less than a minute to take it bac to white. I wish I had taken some before and after shots


----------

